# GTR3 kommt



## steffen0278 (9. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt.
Hier ein erster Teaser:

GTR3 - Get real

Und das Interview zum Teaser:

» » News » GTR3 teaser interview » RaceRoom Online


Oh man, bei dem Sound bekommt man Gänsehaut


----------



## CS1x (14. Dezember 2011)

Huuuuaaaaaaaaaa na das ist aber ein Hammer, kann kaum glauben
Der Sound ist Fett !!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich schon mal saugut an.. bin gespannt...


----------



## jensi251 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, gefällt mir.


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2011)

wie lange sie wohl diesmal für die entwicklung brauchen?


----------



## CS1x (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich schätze mal das es 2013 kommt mit RacePro (xbox360) grafik 
Oder Race07 Grafik nur mit mehr schatten und ein paar kleinichkeiten 

Im dem Sound Video sehen die bilder sehr nach GTR2 aus  Wenn man das beurteilt was man in dem video gesehen hat, viel war das aber nicht


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Dezember 2011)

Simbin Seite wurde aktualisiert:

http://www.simbin.se/


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Dezember 2011)

Erster Screenshot:
GTR3 – First Screenshot Released — VirtualR – Sim Racing News


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

Erster Screenshot ist da:
GTR3 – First Screenshot Released — VirtualR – Sim Racing News

mann, verdammt. mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> mann, verdammt. mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## CS1x (16. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Erster Screenshot ist da:
> GTR3 – First Screenshot Released — VirtualR – Sim Racing News
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier ein erster Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTR3 – First Screenshot Released — VirtualR – Sim Racing News


----------



## mehmi (25. Dezember 2011)

Mensch bin ich gespannt auf GTR3. Habe Teil 1&2 sehr gern gezockt, auch wenn sie höllisch anstrengend sind. Aber die Soundkulisse war beidemale einfach nur göttlich. Und den Teaser könnte ich mir den ganzen Tag anhören.


----------



## Schiwago (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich tierisch, 2012 wird für echte Rennspielfans (nicht so 0815 Gran Turismo Schrott) wirklich sehr vielversprechend.

@ CS1X: Simbin macht, im Gegensatz zu den Gran Turismo Entwicklern keine halben Sachen, wenn die sagen das ist ein Ingame-Screenshot dann ist das auch einer. Für das Jahr 2012 ist solch eine Grafik am PC sowieso nahezu standard, meine bisherigen gemoddeten Rennspiele sehen nur unwesentlich schlechter aus.


----------



## mehmi (25. Dezember 2011)

@Schiwago

was kommt 2012 noch so feines für Rennspielfans?


----------



## steffen0278 (26. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...194010-news-neue-pc-exklusive-rennspiele.html

Dort kannst du dich informieren


----------

